# Offshore sunday 2/6



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

It's been almost 2 months since I've been out, but got my chance on Sunday. Deep drop produced 3 yellow edge grouper. Tried the edge on the way back but not much happening, just a few mingos, and few Lanes and 1 big eye snapper. It was a beautiful day to be on the water though.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Sorry, Sunday 2/5.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

looks like a nice trip. can't wait until I can get out and try to learn that deep dropping


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice catch.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm hungry, nice catch!


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

some good eats. 
1 day I will find a yellow edge hole.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice looking cooler! LOL We skipped the trip to the Edge Sunday.... Too choppy for us. Otherwise, yes- beautiful day.


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

Nice work! mmmmm yellow edge, one of my favorites :thumbup:


----------



## cloring (Mar 1, 2016)

*nice catch1*

I'd like to try deep dropping. How far past the edge do I need to go and what should I look for, depth, bottom features. Thanks


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

cloring said:


> I'd like to try deep dropping. How far past the edge do I need to go and what should I look for, depth, bottom features. Thanks


I wouldn't start in less than 400 feet and the max is endless I guess.
I never see any structure when I'm deep dropping.


----------



## Regulator_32 (Feb 9, 2017)

Nice work! I am interested in deep dropping as well. What do you look for on your sonar for deep dropping holes?


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

great catch.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Regulator_32 said:


> Nice work! I am interested in deep dropping as well. What do you look for on your sonar for deep dropping holes?


I'm just pretty much blind drifting. on all of the places that I've caught these fish, there is nothing but flat bottom. you'll just have to go out and experiment, hit the MOB whenever you catch one. That is how I have done it. It always gives me a starting point on the next trip.


----------

